# should i buy converter for 4 pin PWM fans? is it safe



## Honey (Mar 27, 2018)

hi,
im new to this fan stuff,
my mobo dont have much slots for 4 pin PWM fan,
i was thinking to buy splitter from 4 pin pwn to 4 pin standard molex, is it safe thing to do?
i have options
https://www.amazon.in/MagiDeal-Splitter-Power-Cable-Extension/dp/B075ZYGT3Y/

https://www.amazon.in/Buyyart-Cooling-Socket-Adapter-computer/dp/B079H4QNDD/
is it safe?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 27, 2018)

It is safe.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 27, 2018)

that board has like 5 fan connectors, how many do You intend on needing?

you could just get a fan hub.

i have one & it works great


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> that board has like 5 fan connectors, how many do You intend on needing?


He might be talking about a board different than the one in his specs..


jboydgolfer said:


> you could just get a fan hub. i have one & it works great


I like that! This one might serve him better as it takes one fan header and splits it into more;
https://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-System-Cables-Black-CPF04/dp/B00VNW556I


----------



## Honey (Mar 27, 2018)

i have 5? i didnt knew that xD leme look into it..


----------



## Rakly3 (Jun 12, 2018)

I circled them.
They are all PWM


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 12, 2018)

One thing to remember is, when you gang them up like that, they all run at the same speed(or rather with the same PWM signal). You can't control the speeds(PWM signals) of the individual fans. Which might seem rather obvious. But wording like SilverStone uses for the hub linked above could lead you to think otherwise.



			
				SilverStone said:
			
		

> Support speed detection for accurately controlling fans



Which is true. If by "accurately controlling" you mean running a bunch of identical fans at the same speed. Different fans will run at different speeds though. Even with the exact same PWM signal. So I wouldn't call that very "accurate control".


----------



## natr0n (Jun 12, 2018)

Those fan ports can take 3 pin and 4 pin fans. You dont need to buy anything special to use them. I think I misunderstood


----------



## hat (Jun 13, 2018)

The opposite is also true I believe, you should be able to use a 4 pin PWM fan plug in a standard 3 pin header. It just won't have the PWM function. That said, I believe even 3 pin fans can be controlled at least with a fan controller, also (maybe, not sure) in the BIOS... but those methods drop the voltage supplied to the fan. For example, your 3 pin fan controller set to 75% would pump out 9v to the fan constantly. A PWM system running at 75% would be supplying 12 of power 75% of the time.

Personally I don't bother with such things. I run all my fans at 100% all the time, and I just use quiet fans. The only fans that don't are on my video cards. That's because I just use the stock cooler, which obviously already comes with a fan, that would be rather loud at 100%. I do use a modified fan curve though which runs it faster than normal, but not at 100%.


----------

